# Rhino all way blade project



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

Over the summer our club assembled the all-way blade pictured below. All-way means it's adjustable on all its axes. Its designed for and will be exclusively used on ski trails. This is my 1st post here so hopefully I won't screw it up! If anyone is interested in details of this unit, just ask. We also have a write up and more photos about this project on our web site. http://www.superiortandems.com/xc-ski-grooming-implements

Thanks.

Arlyn A


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

that looks amazing!


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*more photos, now its back side.*

Thanks.  I should have added a photo of its back side, so i will now.



tcfirerescue13;1125704 said:


> that looks amazing!


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

it looks freaking awsome. i would love one for the snowmobile trails around my area. but a little out of my price range. hope it all works great for ya!


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*more photos, details*

I posted this here just to check and see if anyone was interested in this type of contraption. Maybe someone does! Below is a view of its entire control setup. It takes about 20 minutes to install or remove it from our Rhino. Plus a photo of it setup in the unit.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that is quite impressive.

any chance you could share the information on where you got the linear actuators from?
and also the relays's and all that great stuff?

thanks.

good luck with the XC sking this winter

have you gave any thought to the tracks on the rhino tearing up your preped ski surface or maybe pullin a light duty drag behind to fluff the track marks back out.

that way up front you due the heavy duty trail fixing and then pull up final dress finisher behind you.

just a thought.

sublime out


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*parts is parts*

You asked a bunch ! The actuators are the same units sold on Ebay and just about everywhere else for around $225 to 250. I believe all the relays came from Mouser. (a huge electronics supply house) When we're done grooming our trails, 99% of the time they'll look like the photo posted below. No matter what we're using as a tractor that day.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

reason why I am so interested in your project is that I run some Electric actuator's of my own and just wondering if there's a good place to get them from.
for Down Pressure










and Dual Power Angle set up










I have some other projects in mind as well and am in the market for good durable acutator's

thanks

great write up on your site also.

sublime out.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

Try

http://www.creativewerksinc.com/ or

https://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=electric&keyword=EALD

or put "linear actuator 12 volt DC" in eBay search engine and you should get a few hits.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks.

also my down force actuator is made by warner linear or something like that I have there home page bookmarked or the link is in one of the threads here on plowsite and If I get closer to working on that project I'd just go direct with them but since this thread show'd up and there's lots and lots of actuators in your setup I thought I ask all about them and learn.

thanks again and post back here with how well it works once you've put it through the pace's.

sublime out


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That thing is awsome. I have never wanted a Rihno until I was yours.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*what we copied*

Thanks, It has been quite a project which will be in the field for testing very soon. For anyone who hasn't went to our web page, we just copied what a fellow in Wyoming did and added some features to it. Our web page has lots more info than what I can post here. The machine on Casper mountain in Wyoming is pictured below and it was after speaking with him and looking at his, that prompted us to try it.

http://www.superiortandems.com/xc-sk...ing-implements


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*rear view*

Here is another photo and this one is of the back side. We're receiving snow now and we might get this beast out soon. This photo was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*todays photos from the trail*

We got lake effect and wind here for the past 24 hours which prompted us to get the Rhino and blade out. We hadn't planned to take it out until more snow had fallen, but the wind and drifts changed those well laid plans. Oh and it worked quite well. We still need to do some modifications to it, but it did its job in style.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice pics, and very cool machines!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That last pic is awesome.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*trail pics*

You guys are TOOOO kind. I just got back in from work and took a few more photos while out on the trails. Hope you like them. Silly plow is working quite well.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

that is one snow movin machine.! awsome looking too--irv


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*all-way blade test review*

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. Below is a review after getting it on the trails about 4 times.
------------------------------------------------------------

*Comments on the UTV and cab.*

We can only run for about 5 hours on a full tank of fuel. This is waaaay too short a work day in our book, so we'll need an extra fuel can along.

Its cab gets pretty warm, although we did figure out that Curtis cab had a system to hold the windshield cracked open. Da!! Once we figured that out, the overly warm cab temps was greatly improved. On a warm day like it was yesterday, I was tempted to just wear my undershirt! Despite being warm, my feet still got chilled, so warm boots remain mandatory (least for me).

Fogging of the interior glass is not a problem,,,, and sometimes it is. Seems to depend on the air temperature, humidly, snow depth, the speed your moving and the amount of work the engine is doing, etc, etc. So we've been carrying a chamois to wipe the glass and a fan is on order. With those two, it appears it wouldn't be much of a problem.

Front visibility is quite good. The operator is pretty close to the blade, mush closer than you are in a PB100 which helps you to see its position against trail features. (Ak trees, rocks & hillsides) Visibility was also increased by the weight on the front that lowered it and raised the machines rear. Rear visibility has only been used for backing up so I won't comment on that.

*All-way blade*

We hadn't planned to take it out before a base was laid but the snow and WIND we received changed those smart plans. With our trails undulating up and down, which of course makes the blade rise and descend, made some locations impossible to blade at all. But when we got into unpacked trail sections, the Rhino seemed to float above the ground and not raise and sink as much as the ground did beneath it. While doing this I had the blade low enough to keep a nice load of snow in front, I just zoomed along doing maybe 8 or 10 mph. On many of our narrow, curvy trails, ground speed will be much lower. In the above photos, you can see the nice load of snow I'll rolling in front of it.

I've been watching the volt meter and its usually in the 14's so I'll guess that the stator is going to keep up with the plow load. Many trail locations require a constant motion of 4 actuators (2 pairs really) and the charging systems voltage never fell into low numbers (least while I could see it).

The actuators are slow, so I need to start moving them BEFORE the terrain requires it.

Joystick control works well, but I wish its motion was a little stiffer.

Working in low snow I have caught many rocks and stumps and a couple of times they stopped me dead or skidded the whole machine sideways. But no damage was found other than tarnished pride. Again like Cowboy stated it doesn't appear a floating blade would be of assistance but the UTV suspension does create float on its own.

While operating in low snow, the steering over the grounds undulations was hard on my pectorals (chest muscles). I imagine this will greatly improve as the base is built up and we've dragged them flat.

Speaking of low snow, we never meant to take it out in those conditions because of all obstacles our trails have for us to catch with the blade. While dragging the blade across some frozen earth, we caught something and broke the 2 sweeping actuators. We've since ordered a couple of Acme screw equipped ones from a company called Burr. They claimed these will be much more durable than the inexpensive ball screw type that we broke. Oh R&D is so much fun!

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought someone might like to hear all this.


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

I love it! Nice setup. We should do up the Can-Am Commander 1000.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome machine and write-up as well! Thumbs Up

I'm sure you realize it, but you're certainly fortunate to live in such a beautiful place as the Keweenaw Penn. Even luckier that you have the oppurtunity to go outside and work in it.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

The spousal unit and myself, decided some years ago, that life is too short to not live where you love the weather and the terrain. She of course makes all the real $$$ at this house!! Maybe we'll see you stop by and say "hi" sometime?? Hope we do!!



jomama45;1145354 said:


> Awesome machine and write-up as well! Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm sure you realize it, but you're certainly fortunate to live in such a beautiful place as the Keweenaw Penn. Even luckier that you have the oppurtunity to go outside and work in it.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*fender extentions added*

In use, we found the front pods through to much snow onto the cab windows, So I got some 3/8" thick rubber belting from the mechanics at the shop we work out of. I cut 2 of these that made a 8" wheel well extensions and bolted them on as seen in the photos. Gee these worked very well to keep the snow slop off the windows. The 1st photo is live and taken by holding the camera out the open door. Was that safe??  We don't have much fresh snow here but more is predicted over the weekend.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a very cool setup. Nice job!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that thing is freaking awesome!!!

How fast dose it go with those tracks (and the plow off)... That would be cool for plowing, and i know its not nearly as fast as a sled... But still fun to drive, and it has heat...


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

Rusty, I'm not sure I can recall its top speed with the pods installed, but seems like its around 22. You must know that the pods drive acts as a gear reduction.

Our Rhino does not have a "heater" but the engine is basically in the cab and produces plenty. So much that we normally operate with the front window cracked open. Hope that helps!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Arly. Please keep the pics coming because you have a great machine and lie in a beautiful place! 

I appreciate you sharing. Also loving the write up and R&D as someday that would be awesome to have... if i can justify it! 

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Arly;1161169 said:


> Rusty, I'm not sure I can recall its top speed with the pods installed, but seems like its around 22. You must know that the pods drive acts as a gear reduction.
> 
> Our Rhino does not have a "heater" but the engine is basically in the cab and produces plenty. So much that we normally operate with the front window cracked open. Hope that helps!


Ok, just wondering, that would be sweet for play and work in the winter... 22 aint 2 bad, its a 2 seater and way less tiring to drive than a sled or atv... No heat? Gators u can buy a blower and it used the engines heat too...

Cool tool none the less...


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

Rusty, We asked other winter Rhino operators and they largely stated something to the effect, "the motor puts out so much heat, adding a heater is not needed". Now that we've put ours into use, we'd have to agree. It does take time for the drive line to warm up and kick out heat to be felt in the cab, but we store this machine in a heated building, so we start working with a warm machine. Heaters for it run about $400 but we found we need the windshield opened some to dump heat out after the motor has warmed.. So spending another $400 seems silly at this point.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I can see a Rhino heating up inside with a enclosed cab. Heck my Grizzly 660 heats up without a cab. I usually stay warm for the most part. It's the blowing snow coming off the plow that gets me cold. Specially when it dumps down the front of your shirt collar and gives you that almighty chill. burrrr..... I wish I had better resources to custom build a cab for it. Something with a solid front windshield and wiper.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*new sweep actuators added*

This past week new sweep actuators were added and she went onto the trails for testing. In the photo its the shinny, thicker ones that were added. The push frame was modified and a few other minor details were corrected. Next week we'll have it out to cut proper camber on some hillside trails. Our area is now over 140" of snow for the year. Sorry we haven't posted in sometime, but we've had constant lake snow for about a month and knocking that down takes precedence.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just seen one that resembled that as a snowmobile groomer in cicero ny

i want to get some tracks for my 4x4 x90 and rig a blade to that , probably the same size as your rhino,that would be the ultimate buggy imo.dam thing will go anywhere in 4wd adding tracks would just make it alot easier lol


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*Photos from the field.*

Since our lake snow has slowed down, yesterday we got the Rhino out to correct some hillsides and remove drifting on our trails. I took these photos while doing that. She worked quite well but I decided that operator skill was going to higher than I had hoped. I thought someone might like to see these.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*Rhino blade photos, live!*

Here are some recent photos of our blade setup. Happy to announce its finally working well after some design "adjustments". The top two photos are live action shots!! The drifts in the bottom photo we needed to push flat. This might give you an idea what we do with it. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Arly;1127029 said:


> Here is another photo and this one is of the back side. We're receiving snow now and we might get this beast out soon. This photo was taken a few weeks ago.


My cousin just got the same tracks for his Polaris RZR. I went for a ride with him yester. That thing is awsome and will literaly go any where. We was climbing big steep gravel banks with 3' of snow with ease and we never got stuck. We was on the snowmobile trail and there was a guy with a brand new Yamaha wide track snowmobile with a drag hooked to it. The guy said he blew the motor. So we hooked a strap to it and pulled the snowmobile and drag 4 miles out to the road. That RZR is wicked impresive with them tracks. If anybody is interested in buying tracks for there ATV or UTV I would strongley suggest it.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and I should add that the blade is in a near constant mode of being adjusted by the operators. Its going up-down, twisting or being swept to one of the sides. Most of these motions uses 2 actuators. The Rhino's stator seems to be keeping up fine, under that load.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Where can I buy that joystick control?...


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*Joystick*

We had a kind electrical engineering student assemble the whole control for us, The Joy stick is from arcade gaming industry. Does that help?



deicepro;1457779 said:


> Where can I buy that joystick control?...


----------

